# Kefir Making Problem - Seperating



## MilkMan (Feb 3, 2010)

I have been making Kefir for the past few months with great successs. However, the past few days, after about 12-14 hours on the counter, it starts to seperate. Part of it is clear (like whey), and the rest kinda clumps up and looks like cottage cheese. The weather has been very warm. It is probably 80+ degrees in the house. Is that the problem perhaps? Should I just strain the grain out and keep it going? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I need to keep this grain going. :help

Thanks,
Craig


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

Been making kefir for several years and there are a couple of components to the process. Temps definitely make it "work" faster and then it turns into curds and whey. :-/ I have found that I need to watch it closer, stir often and the time is much shorter before straining and chilling. Or use a smaller amount of grains so that it takes the "normal" amount of time. I don't typically use the kefir when it seperates that far for smoothies, etc.; but will drain off the excess whey (it will rise to the top in the fridge) and use it like buttermilk in recipes.

Personally I think kefir sets up better taking more time so the optimal choice is less grains than you are used to using. But in the summer heat you'll still have to watch it more closely than in the fall/winter/spring.

hth


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

It is acidifying too fast. Use fewer grains for the same amount of milk. I also use cold milk over the grains in the summer, whereas in the winter/cooler months I will use freshly drawn milk.


----------



## MilkMan (Feb 3, 2010)

So if I just strain, take some of the grain out, and add to new milk, it will be okay? No rinsing or anything else needed?


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

> I will use freshly drawn milk


Or as Catdance62 calls it- fresh squeezed! :rofl


----------

